# Fleet phospho soda not working



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Anyone with real bad constipation found that the Fleet Phospho-soda did not work and felt real sick? Has it ever happened to anyone that it has just caused major bloating and water retention in the colon and been real nauseus and had to throw up?


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Yes, I have had that happen before, doc had me drink another bottle and also give myself enema. That finally did work but I was miserable until it did. It was very scary to me that it didn't work the first time and my guts felt very weird until it got out. Good luck to you.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Honeybee. It must have been real scary. How much did you take and how long did it take before it all came out? Did you drink tons or water. Oh, I am scared, but I don't know what to do. Really do appreciate your feedback at least I know that if I do have a problem then I can always resort to an enema ... that really helps.Did you have any pain at all?


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

I believe that I had to drink one more bottle of the fleet soda and then that still didn't work so I did the enema, several times, finally worked. I did not drink a lot of water at the time because my guts felt like they were going to explode and I didn't want to add anything else to the mix. I actually did have quite a bit of pain, that is why I called my doc (and the fact that it hadn't come out yet) and that is when he told me to do another bottle, luckily I had another bottle on hand because I was in no shape to go get one. I would suggest that you do call your doc and let him know this is happening, you are drinking this stuff for a test or something aren't you? Would probably be something he needs to know. I hope it passes for you soon. Take care,


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Melissa. Your experience sounds real horrible .. sure glad you got over it.I'm not doing it for a prep, just that I am soo constipated and dont know what to do. I dont have a doc either ... they've all give up on me, so I'm on my own.Thanks for your advise, feedback and support. Wish me luck ... I'm going to take it now.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Am posting this wherever I find your thread! I really don't know what will happen to you. I used the Fleet Phosphate soda and it didn't work for me. Then again I was taking supplemental fiber up to the day of the Prep. I am also on many meds and fell asleep between doses.Some people have used Fleets Phosphate Soda with Dulcolax Tablets....from 2 to 6. And some people also strayed on a liquid diet for two days before the Prep.My Doctor is doing the procedure again and said he will use the Prep uses for a Barium Enema. I have had Barium enemas and Colonoscopies years ago. Then the Prep was something like this....Like food intake for 5 days, no fiber, no beans or a lot of fat, then one day of only liquids, the next day of clear liquids and the Prep was laxatives and enemas that caused lots of pain and cramps. But this worked!!!I think this time before the colonoscopy he may give me some combination of diet and castor oil etc!!!! I can deal with all the cramps and pain cause my IBS is not too painful or no pain.Talk with your Doctor about using Dulcolax with the Fleet Prep.Wishing you luck. Know you have suffered a lot. My heat and prayers are with you!!I think you need to find a new Doc (GI Specialist) or a second or third opinion!! Someone has to be able to help you!! Keep searching for help!!







Vikee


----------

